# Epsom Salt vs. Aquarium?



## floridahorse12 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ive been wondering for a while now...what does Epsom salt heal/do for a Betta, and what does Aquarium salt do/heal? I've read aquarium salt helps with healing, epsom helps with parasites...but I read once that when a fish has a fungus to use aquarium salt and not epsom? I'm just wondering what exactly the both do and/or fix and when to use them.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

The AQ salt helps boost electrolytes which helps in healing and the Epsom salts help with bloating. Are you trying to treat something or just wondering whether to add salt to your tank?

Unless you're treating a disease, it's not necessary to add salt to your betta tank. Opinions are that over a long period of time, adding salt does more harm than good. Best to use with large water changes over a ten day period when treating something.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

For salt tolerant fish/livestock:

Aquarium salt (Sodium chloride) I use for injuries, wounds, external parasite, fin damage/rot (not plant tolerant)

Epsom salt (Magnesium sulfate) I use for buoyancy issues, swim bladder problems, constipation (plant tolerant)

Both have a antibacterial/fungal effect

Both I use in doses of 1tsp/gal up to 3tsp/gal depending on what/why I am treating
I also make 100% water changes daily with most treatment and use no longer than 10 days
I like to QT the fish in a small container for treatment and maintain a water temp of 76-78F

I always pre-mix my salt in 1gal jug to make correct daily dosage and water changes easier....sometimes I add either IAL or native dry oak leaf to the pre-mix for the tannins which are also helpful

With any treatment it is important to use correct dosage and duration to prevent other problems like resistant issues and creations of super bugs

Research has shown long term salt in some freshwater species can cause kidney damage and system shut down that results in death


----------



## floridahorse12 (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh no, my fish arn't sick, I was just wondering because I've read around people use those two instead of actual medication, so I was going to buy some and have it handy just in case, but I was just wondering what they were both used for so if my fish ever got sick, I knew/had exactly what I needed. 

And thanks oldfishlady, that's exactly what I wanted : ) Just a list on what they were used for.


----------

